# A sincerely asked, but probably dumb



## abax (Oct 27, 2012)

question for all of you. I've noticed that occasionally a forum member requests a photo of the back of a Paph.
bloom. What specifically does the back of the bloom
illustrate to someone who knows far more than I do
about Paphs.?


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 27, 2012)

it's easier to get a look at the synsepal (bottom) and dorsal sepal (top) 
some folks go for a rounded look (mainly complex)
others, well, other things
does that help?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2012)

Often the back is at least as pretty as the front!


----------



## abax (Oct 28, 2012)

Indeed, it does pawtucket...I guess. Dot, I'll have to look
at the back more often. I never even notice the back of the bloom unless there's a bud back there.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21055&highlight=Dancer&page=4


----------



## abax (Oct 30, 2012)

Ah yes, I see what you mean Dot. Gorgeous.


----------

